# Edge Sumatra and Oliva V Lancero



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

The UPS guy dropped off a couple of packages for me yesterday right after I got home from work. I had ordered the Serie V Lancero's about a month ago, and have been waiting (not so patiently) for them to arrive. Another awesome looking cigar!

After sampling an RP Edge Sumatra last Saturday that Ceedee gave me for the Statesville herf, I knew I would be getting some more of these. I had found a source for bundles online, and left the browser open to that page for a few days. By Wednesday, I couldn't handle it any more and pulled the trigger. A couple of days later, and I have my fix!

I brought a couple sticks of each to the cabin this weekend, and enjoyed one of the V's this morning sitting on my deck with a quad latte. What a way to start the weekend!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice pickup!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

RP edge is a good smoke--Those V's look tasty---ummmmmmm--nice pick-up!


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

blimy where do you live it looks stunning nice sticks by the way


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

I picked up some Sumatras this week, and can't wait to smoke them. Told myself I would let them sit for at least a couple weeks.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

my first was a villiger said:


> blimy where do you live it looks stunning


Picture from my deck is at my cabin outside of Jefferson, NC. The leaves are turning and the sides of the mountains look like they are on fire. I have more pics from this morning I'll post later. I have a ton of pics on my blogs:

http://webmeister.spaces.live.com (the cabin)
http://highmeadows.spaces.live.com (another 10 acre lot closer to town)

There are a bunch of nice fall and spring pix on the High Meadows site from a couple yrs ago. Like having my own private forest to wander around in...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn dude, not only do I want your cigar collection, now I want a cabin too... I knew I should have gone to college


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

very nice Mike...and enjoyed all those pics on your site!


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Love those Oliva Lanceros. Are those Edge Sumatras available at B&Ms or just online? I heard a rumor those aren't being made anymore.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Webmeister said:


> The UPS guy dropped off a couple of packages for me yesterday right after I got home from work. I had ordered the Serie V Lancero's about a month ago, and have been waiting (not so patiently) for them to arrive. Another awesome looking cigar!
> 
> After sampling an RP Edge Sumatra last Saturday that Ceedee gave me for the Statesville herf, I knew I would be getting some more of these. I had found a source for bundles online, and left the browser open to that page for a few days. By Wednesday, I couldn't handle it any more and pulled the trigger. A couple of days later, and I have my fix!
> 
> I brought a couple sticks of each to the cabin this weekend, and enjoyed one of the V's this morning sitting on my deck with a quad latte. What a way to start the weekend!


You freaking DOG! That is just ridiculous!  Love the pic from the deck!

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

acharpe said:


> Love those Oliva Lanceros. Are those Edge Sumatras available at B&Ms or just online? I heard a rumor those aren't being made anymore.


If your B&M doesn't have them, they won't be getting any unless they buy them from another store or dealer. From what has been said here by Rock's rep, they are all gone from the factory...

CD


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

i was making love to a RP Sumatra today at my local B&M with my eyes debating on whether to get it or not...i decided not to...how are they? decided to get an Oliva Serie V double rob. and a Perdoma lot 23(never tried).


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I tried my first Edge Sumatra last Saturday and loved it. I have more than half a box of V Double Robusto's at home, and really like the stick. If I had to pick between the two though, the RP gets lit.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

smokin_cgars87 said:


> i was making love to a RP Sumatra today at my local B&M with my eyes debating on whether to get it or not...i decided not to...how are they? decided to get an Oliva Serie V double rob. and a Perdoma lot 23(never tried).


For me, the Sumatra Edges are now my Fave RP stick! I love the Edge maddies, but the Sumatra's are even better IMHO.

CD


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

i'm definatly gonna have to pick a sumatra up then why not right? haha thanks for your opinions


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I smoked two of the Edge Sumatra week before last...I now have 13 more sleepimg in the cooler ;~) I would have gotten more, but that was all that was left out of the 100 count box we had at the shop.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Two very nice cigars!! How are the V's? I almost bought a box a while ago but thought that they might smoke a bit hot.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I like the V's. I've now had the torpedo, double robusto, and the lancero. All smoked cool right down to the nub. I find them to be a very good cigar for the money (it's an Oliva - what did you expect?).


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I picked up a few of the Laceros from my local B&M (only $5 each) and I am SO looking forward to lighting them up. I feel a possible box purchase in my future...


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome man!
And a great view!
I'll buy that cabin off you! hahah


----------



## wingo (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice pickup! I have one Edge Sumatra I have yet to try. Hopefully it's better than the maduro, which is not a cigar I particularly like.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, those pics are awesome webbie. Thanks for sharing. So, when ya having a giant sized herf on that outstanding deck of yours up in the mountains!?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good smokes and one hell'va view


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Its hard to bet that V, and the Edge Sum isn't to bad either.


----------

